# Lionel 3454 Merchandise Car wiring



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

I have a Lionel 3454 merchandise car made in the 40's. The car was found in a box of my Father's trains and is in good shape but all the wires are gone. All the guts seem to be in the car but the wires are missing and I can not find a wire diagram to get the car up and running. I checked all my books and have looked online but I have been unsuccessful so far to find any info on the wiring setup. If anyone has any info please let me know. I think the box of cars I found may have been on my Dad's TO-DO list that he never had a chance to repair. Need help guys.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Just like USPS! Throw them packages out the door. Throw the ones marked fragile first!





:smokin:


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

The wiring is very simple, and is the same as the operating milk cars. The operating coil wires get connected to the sliding shoes; one wire to each shoe. Connect track power to the coil wires before wiring them in place to verify the mechanism is working properly.

Larry


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

What about the coil couplers? What hook up operates them?


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

I got the car working. Tosses packages across the train board. Unit works very well but I can't get the couplers to work. I changed the plunger/spring/knuckle spring but couplers do not work. Could the coils be bad? I have tried everything but couplers will not open. Anyone have any thoughts?:dunno:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Coil trucks are wired between the frame of the truck and the 'flying shoe.'

Coils can be shorted - non operating - either open or closed. The knuckle and/or plunger pin can be stuck or damaged.

Best way to service is to disassemble the coupler and examine/test each component separately.


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks all for the info. Car is up and running and delivering packages. One more item crossed off on my Dad's DO-TO list.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rkenney said:


> Just like USPS! Throw them packages out the door. Throw the ones marked fragile first!
> :smokin:



:laugh::laugh:

It really does toss them.:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The ones they throw the farthest are the Fragile ones. 

I have the MTH operating reefer car, it slides them out very smoothly onto the platform, and it also has an interior light and smoke to simulate condensation when the doors open. It's on my hit-list to convert to TMCC so I don't need an operating track.


----------



## Allnuttt (Feb 21, 2015)

*Need help with 3454*

Just bought a 3454 Merchandise car. When I tested the car I got this strange result. When I hit the Un-Couple button the Couplers open and the internal box mechanism fires. Then I hit the mechanism button, the mechanism fires and the couples also uncouple. Any ideas on how where to check the wiring?


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

It sounds like you may have a problem in the wiring of the uncouple/unload track. 
It is impossible to wire the car to operate both couplers and the mechanism using both buttons on a properly wired and functional uncouple/unload track. An improperly wired track and/or controller would cause the symptoms you describe. Earlier posts describe the proper wiring of the car; take off the body and trace the wiring.
Here is a link to the wiring and operation of the uncouple/unloading tracks for you to check yours against.

Larry


----------

